# Joining host to hyper-v domain controller



## amagab (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a Server 2008 host machine. On that host, I have 3 hyper-v virtual machines:

1 domain controller, AD, DNS (Server 2003)
1 app server (Server 2008)
1 utilities (Win XP)

Due to a big 2nd partition on the host, I'd like to make it into a file server and join to the domain that is a virtual machine.

Possible?


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, but not recommended by Microsoft. That said, it will work just like joining any servers to the domain.


----------

